# Caliper Piston Damage



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Long story short, I found these Passat 4-Motion calipers through an online junkyard and decided it was too good of a deal to pass up on. Anyway, the calipers only have 18k miles on them and everything seemed to be in excellent shape upon arrival. Well yesterday, I finally had a little time to give them a cleaning and found this nick on the face of the piston.

The pictures detail the damage. The nick is very small and shallow; however, dealing with brakes, I rather be safe now than sorry later. Everything I have read online states that this type front fascia damage isn't warrant of a new caliper (unless an entire piece is missing) as long as it doesn't affect the pad (which it doesn't appear to, as there was no play in the pad before removal). The brake experts and mechanics on here...can I get your thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

(I can't see pictures if you posted....)

Normally any minor piston damage that does not effect the cylinder sealing surface is not a problem. Meaning, if the piston is retracted as much as possible into the cylinder and you can see the damage, its not going to be a problem.

Many times, techs or backyard grease monkeys don't like using proper tools (sorry techs, some of you know who you are) and will retract the pistons inside the bores with a large pair of retractable pliars... I've seen it with my eyes


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

I would not worry about that damage.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks gentlemen. I'll sleep a little easier this evening knowing everything is alright.


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

It looks fine. As long as it is not compromising the seal, the piston will push out and do its job safely and reliable


----------



## dkfackler (Feb 8, 2010)

No problem. If it makes you feel better, file the side smooth, but it's not necessary. It will work just fine.


----------

